# Black Duck trophy?



## tony2001577 (Dec 28, 2009)

Shot a black duck sunday morning and was told this was a true trophy duck , Is it ? just woundering if i should mount it .


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 28, 2009)

yep, if you killed a black duck in Ga especially, but really anywhere a black duck is considered one of the hardest ducks to kill, don't know how true it is but i have read that in several places


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 28, 2009)

If its your first or a good one, heck ya. Mount that sucker


----------



## hevishot (Dec 28, 2009)

how bout a pic?..


----------



## Nitro (Dec 28, 2009)

To me, EVERY Black Duck I kill is a trophy..

My favorite Puddle Duck. Congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow Tech (Dec 28, 2009)

I killed one the last day before the first season ended. But mine, unlike the one in the pic posted, had black feet. Definitly a trophy duck in my opinion, especially in Ga. Mount it.


----------



## kirkmat (Dec 28, 2009)

It definately is a trophy if shot in GA.  Shot numerous in Mexico but only one in GA.  Took the only one I shot in GA to the Taxidemist in LaGrange who bugged out with it. PO'd to say the least.  Make sure you have a good trustful taxidermist.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 28, 2009)

Bow Tech said:


> I killed one the last day before the first season ended. But mine, unlike the one in the pic posted, had black feet. Definitly a trophy duck in my opinion, especially in Ga. Mount it.



Never seen a Black Duck with Black feet........just sayin.

Orange or Red legs and feet, yes..


----------



## Nitro (Dec 28, 2009)

kirkmat said:


> It definately is a trophy if shot in GA.  Shot numerous in Mexico but only one in GA.  Took the only one I shot in GA to the Taxidemist in LaGrange who bugged out with it. PO'd to say the least.  Make sure you have a good trustful taxidermist.



Wow, I am learning something today. 

I was unaware of any true Black Ducks (Anas rubripes)migrating to Mexico..

I have killed Mottled Ducks(Anas fulvigula maculosa) and the "Mexican" (Anas platyrhnchos diazi) Mallards there. I would imagine that is what you killed in Mexico.

They do look similar to the Black.. the subtle differences include- plumage not as dark as Blacks. The speculum bars of the Mexican  have black and white stripes as the border on each side.

The Florida Mottled duck has a more Greenish speculum than the Black and it is not always bordered by the white stripe( I have seen some that were)...especially if they are Mottled/Mallard hybrids...

Both are smaller in body size than a true Atlantic Black duck.

There is also a difference in the under throat feathers in all three birds.... ( I don't have photos to compare..)..


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bow Tech said:


> I killed one the last day before the first season ended. But mine, unlike the one in the pic posted, had black feet. Definitly a trophy duck in my opinion, especially in Ga. Mount it.



Any pics?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 28, 2009)

I need 3 more Blacks to send over to have something similar to this done for me.....

Yeah, I am a Black Duck fanatic.. Headed to SC this week to try and get em. They are starting to show up...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I need 3 more Blacks to send over to have something similar to this done for me.....
> 
> Yeah, I am a Black Duck fanatic.. Headed to SC this week to try and get em. They are starting to show up...



I remember that pic on here a couple years ago.  I want to see the Black Ducks with the Black feet that other guy shot


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 28, 2009)

I shot a bird one time with black feet......turned out it was a crow.


----------



## kirkmat (Dec 28, 2009)

*Black Ducks in Mexico*

Nitro,

Attached for your further learning today is a map of the black ducks terriorties.  Notice the southern tip of Texas just below that is Mexico.  Many black ducks do winter in the gulf coast region of mexico.  Both the Black Duck and Mottled Duck species are numerous in this region.  We have shot 100's of both species more Mottled than Black but there are definately black ducks in that area.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 28, 2009)

yep, I've hilled a bunch of ducks, and only 1 black duck in 44 years


----------



## Nitro (Dec 28, 2009)

kirkmat said:


> Nitro,
> 
> Attached for your further learning today is a map of the black ducks terriorties.  Notice the southern tip of Texas just below that is Mexico.  Many black ducks do winter in the gulf coast region of mexico.  Both the Black Duck and Mottled Duck species are numerous in this region.  We have shot 100's of both species more Mottled than Black but there are definately black ducks in that area.



Thanks for that! As I wrote, I was not aware.


----------



## folded77 (Dec 28, 2009)

mine only black duck is right were it should be


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 28, 2009)

man, i had about 2000 acres in heard county till about 8 years ago on the hooch and we had a slew that would load up with blacks and mallards. Killed em in falling snow one xmas morning, never kept a one for the taxidermist and have not killed another since. Will try and post a pic


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 29, 2009)

one less black; messed her up to bad to mount.....This is her good side.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 31, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Thanks for that! As I wrote, I was not aware.



Now here's a first. What happened to the chain in the black duck mount?

Happy New Year Mr. Andy.


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> What happened to the chain in the black duck mount?


 
When that pic came out the guy who had accomplished enough for that mount said he had photoshopped it there to see how it would look at that spot in his house.  I guess when you are hanging something that large you want to make certain that you get it right the first time.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 31, 2009)

I was just "pulling his chain"..


----------



## Nitro (Dec 31, 2009)

dfhooked said:


> man, i had about 2000 acres in heard county till about 8 years ago on the hooch and we had a slew that would load up with blacks and mallards. Killed em in falling snow one xmas morning, never kept a one for the taxidermist and have not killed another since. Will try and post a pic




Very nice birds. And a rare photo of a Black duck shoot in the snow- in Georgia- on Christmas morning.

That is a great memory. Congrats!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 31, 2009)

kirkmat said:


> Nitro,
> 
> Attached for your further learning today is a map of the black ducks terriorties.  Notice the southern tip of Texas just below that is Mexico.  Many black ducks do winter in the gulf coast region of mexico.  Both the Black Duck and Mottled Duck species are numerous in this region.  We have shot 100's of both species more Mottled than Black but there are definately black ducks in that area.



Not to pick Nits here, but I thought I would dig into the subject and found this map on Cornell's site- actual reported sightings of Black Ducks......

kirkmat, yall must be the only ones........might ought to send in some sighting reports. The Black is a bird that is in need of some new wintering habitat...

http://ebird.org/ebird/GuideMe?cmd=...ies&bMonth=01&eMonth=12&bYear=2005&eYear=2009


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 31, 2009)

I had no idea that black ducks were considered trophies? We used to kill the heck out of them here around Macon back when I was a teenager.  We called them... "Those funny looking mallards".


----------



## mcarge (Jan 3, 2010)

I hadn't killed a true Black but had a good day two years ago. My wife killed a Mottled with the 20 guage and I killed this Black/Mottled Hybrid. Both of these are on my wall.


----------



## darkstan (Jan 3, 2010)

Allright...Congratulations !!! Back around 1982 I shot a Blackduck at Glovers Creek, part of the West Point WMA. Jim Hackley used to put on the Saturday draw hunts. Anyway, only one I ever shot or saw harvested by anyone around these parts. I can still remember the greenish colored bill it had like booger branch benelli's. Beautiful Ducks though. Congrats again !!


----------

